# Emersed stem plants



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

When I am planting emersed stem plants, do they need to have roots developed already, or can I just use trimmings? What about anubias?


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

trimmings from the tops of emersed plants are fine. strip the leaves from the bottom part of the stem and stick it in the substrate; roots grow. anubias can be tied to rocks or wood, or placed on top of the substrate as long as the rhizome is uncovered; just put the roots into the s/s.
cool, but lazy; yeah.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, what hornedtoad said. Also, you can try stripping the leaves off the entire stem if it is long and planting just the step horizontally lying down on the substrate rather then vertical. This helps prevent the stem from drying out completely.


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

If your really worried about it you can dip the cut ends of the stem into a rooting hormone powder


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I might look into the hormone powder. Are there any I'll effects?


----------

